# Office 365 >  >  formula help - specific text changes value of a different cell

## mjdal

Hello,
My first post, so bear with me if I am not explaining clearly. 

I am looking for a formula that would change the value of a cell, based on the text in a different cell. 
So if cell I4 reads "Booked" it will change the value of cell F4 to read "$0". 

FYI cell F4 already has this formula in it: =SUM(B4:E4)


thank you for any assistance 
Mike D

----------


## AliGW

Try this:

=IF(I4="Booked",0,SUM(B4:E4))

----------


## mjdal

thank you for your reply. however i received this error, maybe i am doing something wrong?
This value doesn't match the data validation restrictions defined for this cell".
Mike

----------


## AliGW

You must have data validation set.

----------

